# Sylvie van der Vaart - Hot or Not?



## stripp (2 Dez. 2013)

Also Leute, ich würde gerne mal wissen, was ihr von ihrem Body und so haltet. Bitte mit Begründung und wenn möglich mit Bild, wo man sehen kann ob 'Hot or Not'.

Danke im Vorraus!:thx:


----------



## DonEnrico (3 Dez. 2013)

:thumbup:Figur ja!:thumbup: Gesicht immer so Pupenhaft!


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2013)

Figur 1A, Charakter nicht


----------



## didi0815 (8 Dez. 2013)

Als sie noch viel jünger war und ein paar Kg mehr hatte, war sie ne wucht! Heute, nä...


----------



## stuftuf (8 Dez. 2013)

diese Frau wirkt nur nur unecht! Macht mich daher NULL an!


----------



## Max100 (8 Dez. 2013)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Als sie noch viel jünger war und ein paar Kg mehr hatte, war sie ne wucht! Heute, nä...



Absolute Zustimmung:thumbup:


----------



## Erlkönig (8 Dez. 2013)

Auf mich wirkt sie immer ein bischen barbiepuppenhaft.Kann den Hype im Paparazziunterforum daher nicht so verstehen.


----------



## freakazoid (9 Dez. 2013)

Also von ihren Äußerungen abgesehen und von den Shows an denen sie teilnimmt bzw. die sie moderiert...und unter Berücksichtigung der Tatsache das sie mit paar Kilos mehr wirklich besser aussah...ich find sie *sieht* trotzdem absolut hammergeil aus! :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Chamser81 (10 Dez. 2013)

Ich stehe zwar eher auf den prallen Frauentyp à la Barbara Schöneberger aber von der Bettkante stoßen würde ich sie sicher auch nicht. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung das ihr ein paar Kilo mehr ganz gut tun würden denn sie wirkt schon sehr barbiehaft und vor allem zerbrechlich!


----------



## urgal (12 Dez. 2013)

abturnender gehts kaum


----------



## Soulwounds (13 Dez. 2013)

Ganz klar hot


----------



## akaltin (15 Dez. 2013)

Ganz und gar nich. Immer dieses gekünstelte Lächeln, dazu der zweifelhafte Charakter.
Macht mich überhaupt nicht an.


----------



## Cav (15 Dez. 2013)

Was das Aussehen angeht: Super hot! :thumbup:


----------



## BeTom (16 Dez. 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Rein von ihrem aussehen kann ich Raffael nicht verstehen.
Aber wer weis, wie sie Charakterlich ist.


----------



## willis (16 Dez. 2013)

ich find sie geil, Mann muß ja nicht immer auch Konversation tätigen 

:thx:


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

sie ist einfach mega unsympatisch, das mach ihr äusseres (das sowieso krässlich ist) überflüssig


----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

Mir zu sehr ein Püppchen - darum NOT


----------



## emolai (16 Mai 2014)

Sylvie ist absolut lecker


----------



## Parkerluis (16 Mai 2014)

Body und Gesicht ja! Dialekt und Intelligenz nein!


----------



## blackpearl (16 Mai 2014)

Wird sich spätestens dann zeigen, wenn sie sich endlich mal fürn Playboy Nackig macht.


----------



## Timb (24 Mai 2014)

> Body und Gesicht ja! Dialekt und Intelligenz nein!


Da stimm ich zu


----------



## FCB_Cena (24 Mai 2014)

Parkerluis schrieb:


> Body und Gesicht ja! Dialekt und Intelligenz nein!



Akzent, nicht Dialekt.


----------



## Goldbaer (24 Mai 2014)

Von der Figur eine Granate


----------

